# Breast cancer support groups



## Butt53 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi 

When in England I belonged to a local Breast cancer support group, mainly for coffee chats once a month. I am now living on the Eastern Algarve and wondered if there is such a group in this area. I have seen in The Portuguese News a posting for one in Loule, but that is a bit far for me to go.

If not a local group , does anybody fancy joining me for a coffee and cake and perhaps if enough interest we can start a group!

Butt


----------

